# M6 carrying options / suggestions



## dave61 (May 2, 2017)

I am looking for a camera bag/insert for an EOS M6 with 22mm and 18-150mm lenses, battery & charger, and possibly 11-45mm lens too.

One option is Tenba BYOB 7, as I think that will fit in my work backpack for business trips. However, it doesn't seem to have mounts for a shoulder strap, so can't do double duty as a standalone bag.

Going the other way, I am wondering about a Thinktank Retrospective 7, which has good organisation features and can be fitted with a MOLLE water bottle holder at the ends.

Does anyone have any suggestions for alternatives that would suit the above load, plus a water bottle, couple of phones and a small tablet?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockskipper (May 2, 2017)

Check out REI. They have lots of packs, not camera dedicated, but good prices and you could modify them with a little padding. If you're in cities a lot, this would be a good one:

https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/123188/pacsafe-citysafe-ls300-anti-theft-pack


----------



## HaroldC3 (May 8, 2017)

I've been using a Lowepro Hatchback 22L for my original M (soon to be M6) and have been pleased with it. My only gripe is there is not dedicated spot for a tripod. I use one of the side pockets and a caribbeaner to secure mine. Otherwise, I really like it because it's not terrible bulky.

http://store.lowepro.com/photo-hatchback-22l-aw


----------



## Pookie (May 8, 2017)

You might want to look into this... a little smaller but a great carry.

http://store.lowepro.com/modular/s-f-utility-bag-100-aw

I use this bag for my Leicas, enough room for some film, a lens or two and any Leica I carry. It has shoulder straps lugs, a shoulder strap, can be added to any Lowepro bags/utility belt or anything with a molle strap system and is very well padded. It even has a rain shield tucked in the back. Small, capable and indiscreet (doesn't scream camera). I also can pack the whole bag inside other bags.

I own the TT retro 7, nice bag but a little bulkier than the above option... a good choice though. You won't get any tablet larger than an iPad mini in it though. I just wanted something a little smaller and discreet so have the Lowepro mentioned above too. Prob use it far more now than anything else. but it can only take 1... maybe 2 lenses.


----------



## Rockskipper (May 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMfAsQAJwDI

A video from the Camera Store that has lots of options, most too big, but entertaining.


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 13, 2017)

My M6 arrived a few days ago, along with the kit 18-150 and a 11-22.. had a rethink on my bags, ended up mounting the 18-55 on my EOS-M for work use, got a small £25 crumpler bag, snug fit. I also picked up a Think Tank Retrospective 5 - the EOS-M6, fitted with the 22 fits nicely in the first slot, the 18-150 & 55-200 in the middle slot, then the 11-22 plus a cleaning kit in the last slot, desktop tripod in front... perfect


----------



## dave61 (Sep 3, 2017)

I ended up with the Tenba BYOB 7. It is just about big enough to carry the M6, 15-45mm and 18-150mm lens, plus EVF, spare battery, etc. The whole thing fits inside my business backpack when travelling for work (which I do a lot). 

The downside is that it is not really suitable as a bag to carry the camera around at my destination. So, I have just purchased a Tenba Packlite bag, which is a lightweight shoulder bag that can be rolled up into itself. I went for the "9" model so that I can put a few other things into the bag. It hasn't had its first outing yet so no feedback at the moment.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 4, 2017)

Im a very lucky man as my wife just bought me early xmas presents, a M6 and a billingham hadley digital!

the hadley is quite a smart little bag and I can fit my EosM6, 50mmm f1.8, 80mm f1.8 and adapter, 18-55mm lens, EVF, spare batteries, tripod plate, table tripod, and small canon flash 90ex and 22mm f2. and my purse..

Some of the stuff have to be stored on top of each other but it comes with 2 large velcro dividers and two smaller ones. Also has two front pockets and space on the inside for an ipad mini...

Not inexpensive but from experience I know these bags will last at least 15 years! 

The canvas is waterproof, it opens silently, and has nice leather trim...I got mine in black with brown leather trim..


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 7, 2017)

When I decided to ditch my DSLR for travel, I also decided to ditch my backpack.
I have just been on a short trip to Vietnam and carried my M6 plus EF-M 22mm in a small LowePro shoulder pouch. This has a pocket in which I carry a spare battery and there is room for a few other small bits and pieces.

For lenses I used a waist belt with three small lens cases for EF-M 18-55mm, EF-S 10-22mm and EF 40mm f/2.8 + EOS M to EF adapter. I didn't actually use the 18-55mm, so could have just used two lens cases on the belt. If I had wanted to save more weight I could have taken my EF-M 11-22mm instead of the EF-S 10-22mm.

After much deliberation I decided not to take a telephoto lens and this turned out to be a good decision. It was mostly street photography and I mostly used the UWA EF-S 10-22mm.

Different things will work for different people, but this worked well for me. I feel weight on my back or shoulders, but with most of the weight around my waist it didn't bother me. In addition, travelling with two small children, I could still carry a child when required. This would have been uncomfortable with a backpack.

http://phil.uk.net/vietnam/hoi-an.html


----------



## meckley (Nov 7, 2017)

I like the CaseLogic Medium SLR Bag. I can keep three lenses (22mm & 11-22 on one side and 55-200 on the other) in the two side pockets. The side pockets are nice for quick lens changes. I have room for some extra accessories in the front and rear pockets. I really like the hammock system that holds the camera. If I need, I can put a Joby GorillaPod SLR-Zoom in the center, but it is a tight fit with the camera.

https://www.caselogic.com/en-us/us/products/camera/shoulder-bags/medium-slr-camera-bag-_-slrc_-_202_-_black


----------



## slclick (Nov 9, 2017)

Timbuk 2 Small Messenger with a camera insert. It's what I used with my PenF and will with the M5 and 22 + 18-150


----------



## docsmith (Nov 9, 2017)

I use a think tank mirrorless mover for my M3 kit. There are several sizes depending on what you want to pack. For what you describe, maybe the MM 20? I use the MM25 and perfectly fit my M3, 11-22, 18-55, 55-200, 28 macro, 22 f/2, EVF, and EF adapter. It’s great.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 9, 2017)

docsmith said:


> I use a think tank mirrorless mover for my M3 kit. There are several sizes depending on what you want to pack. For what you describe, maybe the MM 20? I use the MM25 and perfectly fit my M3, 11-22, 18-55, 55-200, 28 macro, 22 f/2, EVF, and EF adapter. It’s great.



The OP made his decision a few months ago, but that's never stopped discussions before. I have the MM25i as well, only I skipped the 28 and keep a 270EXII on hand in stead. I also use a MM20 for when I want to travel light


----------

